# Rescue group recs!?!?!?



## Looking4Lucious (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi! I'm looking for recommendations for a rescue facility near Chicago. Any feedback is much appreciated. We are willing to travel within the tri-state area.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Serendipity GSD Rescue in St. Louis

Serendipity German Shepherd Dog Rescue


----------

